# Is it possible to have depression your entire life?



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

I have suffered depression for like 9 years now. I get the feeling that i'll probably be depressed for the rest of my entire life. It doesn't seem like its going to go away anytime soon, in fact it seems to be getting worse and worse as time goes on. Is it possible that I could have depression for the rest of my life?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Th


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Its usually off and on, never really a constant state of eternal depression. Youll have your ups and downs days.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

It is very possible. I've had it all my life.


----------



## Blueshadow (Sep 16, 2008)

I have suffered with depression since I was an infant, and yes I can remember that far back. I wouldn't say it only gets worse or anything, although it can feel that way and did for most of my life. I think it's a strong indication that something in the environment is very wrong. As an infant I couldn't do anything about it and most of my life I felt similarly stuck, because I didn't recognize it as something being caused by the external environment. If it's possible to get proactive in some way, fix the issues in the environment that may be contributing and begin to make significant changes, then and only then will depression lessen and relief can actually be found. After a while it also becomes learned so my struggle with it is ongoing, but is at least improving since I have made significant changes around the environmental issues. Figure out what's making you unhappy, having the courage to so much as ask, and then do whatever possible to make the changes that are necessary. Otherwise, depression is a constant, a given, and will never change unless something is done about it.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm scared of that too. A wake up call for me was reading the review of a book called Get it Done When you're Depressed on Amazon:


> It really helped that the author is successful and accomplished despite her depression, and the stories show how many, many people work with their illness to make valuable contributions with their lives instead of just giving in to depression and using it as an excuse for failure.


that actually means that it's very possible to be depressed for one's whole life... I need to read that book now.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sadly, it appears that way.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

I am 48 and I have had it since I was a kid. I grew up in an abusive home, rejected by neighborhood kids, at school, and teased, laughed at, bullied, etc. Getting nothing in or out of the home started this whole thing, and it just grew and grew. I have been to a few therapists, including the one I have now. Also, I have taken meds for years. Things are never going to change. Whenever I have tried to change things in my life, things always fall apart. I have just learned to accept that my life will be crappy until the day I die.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah it's possible. Just try all the meds you can. If none of them work you're kind of screwed. Don't get me wrong, you can learn to live with it, and you can do things to make your life better, but it's mostly about brain chemistry.

Dysthymia is difficult to treat. On the other hand, I think "major depressive disorder" tends to respond better to medication and psychotherapy... I may be wrong, just my impression.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Still Waters said:


> That's a vey good question. I'm 42 and have had it off and on my whole life! Never had therapy or meds- though I wish I could. No insurance!! Once in a while I'll wake up and just feel really good- for no particular reason. It never fails to amaze me. I tend to forget how I feel most of the time is not normal.


Generic Prozac costs about $10, not much of an investment. PM me if you need to know where to find cheap meds if you cant afford them.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

shy-one said:


> I have suffered depression for like 9 years now. I get the feeling that i'll probably be depressed for the rest of my entire life. It doesn't seem like its going to go away anytime soon, in fact it seems to be getting worse and worse as time goes on. Is it possible that I could have depression for the rest of my life?


I suggest MAOI's, Amphetamines, or ECT for treatment resistant depression.


----------



## bleach (Mar 23, 2008)

Noca said:


> Still Waters said:
> 
> 
> > That's a vey good question. I'm 42 and have had it off and on my whole life! Never had therapy or meds- though I wish I could. No insurance!! Once in a while I'll wake up and just feel really good- for no particular reason. It never fails to amaze me. I tend to forget how I feel most of the time is not normal.
> ...


Isn't it illegal without a script?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

bleach said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > Still Waters said:
> ...


sure but so is smoking weed, that doesnt seem to stop most of the country.


----------



## Sam M. (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, i'm almost 32 now, and i've had it since I was 15. So that's like 17 years. 

I've given up on the hope that it'll go away. It does go up and down, and you shouldn't constantly be in the depths of hell(otherwise you'd probably kill yourself), but it's never left my side. 

s/m


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Ya, nothing ever goes right in my life. I am always depressed..


----------



## shychick2 (Oct 20, 2008)

I've been depressed from 14 to 27. I think I just have depressive tendencies and hope my schema therapy will work on some of my core beliefs that maintain my problems. It's worked a little so far, but is a long term treatment.
I think it can be if it is about you as a person rather than reaction to an event.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

amphetamines make my depression worse.


----------



## CAD (Oct 24, 2008)

Dysthymia is a state of mild prolonged depression that can persist for many many years (allowing for major depressive episodes). It is an emotion of depression more akin to constant melancholy. But it is quite odd for someone to be depressed for their whole life... and probably an exaggeration.


----------



## lillypills (Jan 5, 2013)

it is . the first time i remember feeling depressed was at 2 - 3 weeks old,
unfortunitly


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Newborns aren't born with depression. It's certainly possible to have long-term depression though.

Why are you depressed? Have you seeked treatment for it (counselling or medication)?


----------



## racer (May 7, 2012)

After 8-10 years my depression hasn't got worse but it hasn't got better. I also feel this is who I am, And to have any chance to find any sort of happy I think we need to accept that fact that we could be depressed for ever.

Can you really remember when your were 2 weeks old? I think I can remember parts of when I was in grade primary (5-6years old)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If it's caused by genes then you'll struggle with it for life. That doesn't mean you'll be depressed _all the time_. It will come and go. There are very good medications for it. You don't have to suffer with it. Exercise and diet can help too. Stay busy. Have healthy relationships with family and friends. Even a pet can help. There are many ways to reduce it.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

yes i think its possible. i can't remember a time in my life where i didn't feel at least somewhat depressed, even when i was very young.


----------



## hidinginplainsight (Dec 19, 2012)

I've had it as long as I can remember thinking. People who are old enough also remember me as a sad kid. 

I've tried everything from therepy to fanatic exercise (one purely mental and the other focused on the physical to forget the mental) and many things inbetween. Nothing has worked and I'm almost at the point of just accepting it as part of who I am, not quite there yet though.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

blue the puppy said:


> yes i think its possible. i can't remember a time in my life where i didn't feel at least somewhat depressed, even when i was very young.


yes you can , and how can you see the difference between stress and depressed, you can't.


----------

